# Rescue Ratties and Their Accidental Litter Need Homes (North Florida)



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

I rescued a male and female rat a couple of weeks ago and the female was pregnant at the time. She gave birth 11 days ago and there are four babies. I plan to keep one so that leaves three to rehome plus the parents if I can.
The mom is a red-eyed hairless (double rex) female, super sweet
The dad is a blue variegated hooded dumbo who is the sweetest thing and I wouldn't be sad if I couldn't find him a home because he's perfect and I kind of want to keep him but I have so many rats already and because I'm weak willed I already plan to keep a baby...
There are two male babies both blue rex Berkshires (though one has more extensive white markings).
I am rehoming one female only to someone who already has rats (which is probably most people I this forum I guess...) since I'm not rehoming her sister with her. She is a standard coated blue variegated hooded, like her father. Though none of the babies appear to be dumbos.

I'm in north Florida and am willing to travel so if anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello, 

I'm genuinely interested in one or both of your little boys. Do you think you can post some family photos?

I live in South Florida, but I wouldn't be opposed to meeting in the middle.


----------

